# 9 month old-chewing everything



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

Our 9.5 month old chews EVERYTHING. he stole my portable hard drive out of my school bag, chewed it. Stole my Ugg boots out of the closet-chewed them. Took my shoes off my dresser-chewed them. Took the flipping couch cushion off the couch,chewed it.. I am at a loss-I walk them for 30-60 EVERY SINGLE day when I get home from work-they both play together, we throw the ball for him, he has a nice sized toy box with different chew toys. He gets bully sticks and other chewys-I don't know how to curb this chewing our stuff up. He just started this recently. The last 3-4 weeks. Anyone have any idea's????? 

It is very frustrating...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Crate when you can't supervise? Some dogs need more supervision, not sure why....
What are you feeding your pup(besides the expensive stuff he's ruined)? Maybe get some raw fresh knucklebones to keep his mouth occupied.

BTW, your thread "looking for a pup in IL" has been very active, where did you end up going for your pup?


----------



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

I just noticed the activeness of that thread. I am embaressed to say where I got him from. I will get bashed to no end, and I already know it was not a good place.. 

I am feeding him Fromm.... I know its not from hunger..... My female never did this except teething stage-he is way done with that stage, but this new stage is gonna get him in the perm dog house...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kimi, do you crate him? 
Fromm is a great food, I just wondered if he felt he was lacking nutritionally.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

He may just be bored. We have to watch Leyna (8 months) very carefully. If she gets bored, she chews. When we can't watch her, she is crated. She is never out loose unsupervised.
Is your pup crated?


----------



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

He is crated when we are not home.. 

But he is like a typical boy to me-my girl was good for the most part. Him-always in trouble for something. He is so silly, and playful, and just always like a big goof. Codi is more lady and motherlike. Never noticed her being like that before until we got him. 

He is also getting up in the middle of the night earlier to play/pee. So, after about 5 months of not crating at night, we are going to start again tonight. We both work, and can't keep getting up at 3 am ... its crazy...


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

At that age he should be crated at night anyways.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

After Freyja destroyed 2 pairs of Kate Spade shoes, (she passed over the $20 pair and went straight for the $350 pair) I kept her on a leash that was tied to my waist until she earned back her freedom. Recently Freyja has developed a pillow shredding phase. I have no problem leashing her when I'm with her, but I'm feeling horrible about taking all the "shreaddable" items from her crate tomorrow morning.


----------



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes, he does that too.. I kept buying him all these crate beddings, towels, blankets, and he just keeps ripping them all up. So, we can't keep anything in there either. And I feel terrible cuz I feel it must be cold on the ground, blah blah blah. 
We do crate him when we are not home. And we will start at night now.. urgh...


----------



## Martial Law (Dec 2, 2010)

What works for me is to get a tennis ball (if you have room outside) and throw the ball over and over again long distances for 15-20 minutes. He will be to tired to chew on anything. Martial will chew on random things if left alone for awhile but if he is alone he is usually crated. hopefully he will grow out of it and I can leave him to roam the house while I'm at work at night.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

kimi said:


> Yes, he does that too.. I kept buying him all these crate beddings, towels, blankets, and he just keeps ripping them all up. So, we can't keep anything in there either. And I feel terrible cuz I feel it must be cold on the ground, blah blah blah.
> We do crate him when we are not home. And we will start at night now.. urgh...


Definitely. I would never allow him out unsupervised until you can trust him completely. Go back to puppy basics and begin working him with everything. Tether him to you for a couple weeks as you move around the house and use his basic obedience such as leave it, with me, watch me, wait etc. I am sure he is in that "pushing the limits" stage and just needs some reinforcement on the rules. If you gave him a good foundation in the beginning it will come back quick. 
You can also use this time to wear him out mentally by working on new skills. There is a game called "101 things to do with a box". They are shaping exercises but works wonders on our maturing pups to tire easily.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I just woke up to Zoe who ate a book last night and got in the trash- two things she hasn't done since she was a pup. The only thing I can think of is last night I shut my door and she wasn't with me like usual- me thniks she was mad,lol She's a bitch though so I should have expected it


----------



## plusdoegsd (Nov 15, 2010)

more excercise for this pup if he chews up bedding he will go without for a week. take up the water at 6 pm each night you wont get up at three am. baby gate him in one frequently used room by all family members and supervise him when youre home crate when youre away. my gsd king is 15 months still crated overnight and when i leave. has never ruined anything of mine hopefully he never will. ive tried him twice to see if he was ready to leave uncrated on short trips to the store but he got a pencil once and a doll the next so dont rush it. as for mine hes just not trustworthy yet. not a race good luck


----------



## Skywolf (Mar 14, 2011)

*sticks and small logs*

Our 8 mo old (tomorrow) has dragged in sticks, now logs ;-) He's a termite as he crunches through his stick dujoir. As I sweep up the mess each day I thank my lucky stars he isn't chewing on the furniture. He doesn't rip his bed apart (yet) but, has started to rip apart any stuffed toy including his two favorites. Now he is dragging around pieces of what's left. Is this finally adolescence? He is still intact and will be until he's older due to his large size and slow maturity...no more stuffed toys?? OMG he will go nuts...no cause and effect in puppy brain here :crazy:


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

I am learning to feel your alls pain. Aspen was an angel and never chewed anything until this week...days before he became 9mo. I figure it is b/c he was kenneled all day with no exercise yesterday. Normally he is out, we play chase, etc. But I had a strange work issue and was gone from 5am til 10pm. I did come home for an hour for potties and a little play/eat. Today and tomorrow I am going to be gone long hours (this is not my usual schedule) and wont get exercised til later.


----------



## LoneStarBandit (Aug 17, 2011)

*9 Month Old Tearing up Bedding*

My 9 month old always tears his bedding up. We usually put a comforter in his cage for bedding and all he does is rip it open and pull the cotton out of it. Is there something we are doing wrong? Is a comforter not good bedding for a GSD? I really need help because we are running out of blankets! Lol. :help:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

If he is tearing up his bedding then he shouldn't have any bedding in his crate - problem solved.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

[B said:


> LoneStarBandit[/B];2225751]My 9 month old always tears his bedding up. We usually put a comforter in his cage for bedding and all he does is rip it open and pull the cotton out of it. Is there something we are doing wrong? Is a comforter not good bedding for a GSD? I really need help because we are running out of blankets! Lol. :help:


*LoneStarBandit*, I agree w/Cassidy's Mom, just remove all the bedding. I have some dogs that never touch their bedding. I've had another that only had an bare empty crate their entire life cause they were guaranteed to destroy anything I put in and it was always a huge mess...

Your dog will do fine.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> *LoneStarBandit*, I agree w/Cassidy's Mom, just remove all the bedding. I have some dogs that never touch their bedding. I've had another that only had an bare empty crate their entire life cause they were guaranteed to destroy anything I put in and it was always a huge mess...
> 
> Your dog will do fine.


I agree too. Max no longer uses a crate, but when he did would always tear up or pull out bedding from his old crate. He would often jump out of our bed to get into his empty crate-it was cooler for him--


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

kimi said:


> Yes, he does that too.. I kept buying him all these crate beddings, towels, blankets, and he just keeps ripping them all up. So, we can't keep anything in there either. And I feel terrible cuz I feel it must be cold on the ground, blah blah blah.
> We do crate him when we are not home. And we will start at night now.. urgh...





kimi said:


> Our 9.5 month old chews EVERYTHING. he stole my portable hard drive out of my school bag, chewed it. Stole my Ugg boots out of the closet-chewed them. Took my shoes off my dresser-chewed them. Took the flipping couch cushion off the couch,chewed it.. I am at a loss-I walk them for 30-60 EVERY SINGLE day when I get home from work-they both play together, we throw the ball for him, he has a nice sized toy box with different chew toys. He gets bully sticks and other chewys-I don't know how to curb this chewing our stuff up. He just started this recently. The last 3-4 weeks. Anyone have any idea's?????
> 
> It is very frustrating...


I have similar problems with my 7 m/o. He chews on and destroys everything, including bedding. He's even learned to open drawers and chew the stuff inside! His favorite chew toy also seems to be my poor hands.


----------



## LoneStarBandit (Aug 17, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the advice! Also I want him to start sleeping on my bed with me. What is a good age to start doing that?


----------



## Amanda Rice (May 23, 2018)

I hear ya.. my 8 month old chews on everything he can as well.... patience and redirection. ... 
To those talking about kennel pad shredders some shepherds prefer the hard ground.. if they are shredding it it's because they not want it.. my previous shepherd was that way..anything out in his kennel was shredded the next morning. So after three beds I stopped and he was fine... I kept the bed in my room instead and when he wanted a comfy place to lay head lay on it bn it ifnwas in his kennel it was a goner.. as where my shepherd now had a blanket in his kennel and hasn't touched it chewy wise... they are all so different.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Martial Law said:


> What works for me is to get a tennis ball (if you have room outside) and throw the ball over and over again long distances for 15-20 minutes. He will be to tired to chew on anything. Martial will chew on random things if left alone for awhile but if he is alone he is usually crated. hopefully he will grow out of it and I can leave him to roam the house while I'm at work at night.


I do not agree with this advice. 1. Tennis balls will wear off the enamel of his teeth as it is very abrasive material. 2; mindlessly fetching will tire him out too much at this age and it will not make him content. It may cause heat exhaustion, which is plain dangerous.I consider it forced exercise for a high drive dog. Instead find a balance between physical and brain exercise, take him places. This is all good for you and the dog and it will teach him as well.


----------



## mouse_rat_ (Feb 7, 2018)

Just curious, you are all suggesting to crate whilst at work but what's the highest amount of time they should be left in a crate? I don't crate mine but that's because we are gone for about 9 hours and I was worried it was too long. Thanks


----------

